# Pickled radishes



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone ever try this? I tried a recipe i found online. Taste good, but when i opened them for the first time they smelled bad. It went from garden to jar and its only been 2 days. Is this normal?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We pickled turnips.did you bring the pickling medium to a full boil for a few minutes before pouring it in?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Magus said:


> We pickled turnips.did you bring the pickling medium to a full boil for a few minutes before pouring it in?


Could we have the recipe for pickled turnips, please?


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2012/04/pickled-radishes-recipe/

I did bring it to a full boil. Opened them 48 hours later and they smelled foul. I still tried them and the were good. I refridgerated after the cooled off


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

derek78 said:


> Anyone ever try this? I tried a recipe i found online. Taste good, but when i opened them for the first time they smelled bad. It went from garden to jar and its only been 2 days. Is this normal?


Hubie1110 did a post about a month ago about pickled radishes, apparently he has been doing them for some time. I pm'd him that this thread was open with quesions, will see if he drops in!


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys  now are you actually canning them or just using old pickle jars? Also are they mushy when you take them out? (almost like a rubbery texture) and what size jar are you using?


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think its a quart size mason jar. I didnt can as far as canning goes. Used clean new jar and top. Just put the lid on after pouring the hot fluids on them and it sealed itself. I did it this way because i knew we would be trying them within 24 hours. They arent rubbery at all. Still crisp and taste good. But when i opened them the first time it was foul smelling. Actually stunk up the kitchen. It was only in the jar like 48 hours


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LilRedHen said:


> Could we have the recipe for pickled turnips, please?


To make 1 gallon:
3/4ths gallon of white vinegar.
2 tbsp dill seed.
2 tbsp red pepper seeds.[more if you like fire!]
1/4 cup brown sugar.
1 diced red onion.
1/4 diced Garlic bulb if you like the whang

Peel and quarter your turnips and rinse in hot water.soak them in pickling lime 3 hours.rinse them off and place them raw in the bottom of your pickling jar until its mostly full, then cover the mouth of the jar with a clean cloth.

In the meantime mix all your ingredients in a gallon kettle and bring to a full boil stirring occasionally, after it reaches a rolling boil sterilize your jar lid and add the pickling broth immediately until the jar is full and seal.chill after its cool enough to touch.in three weeks you should have some zesty, crunchy turnips.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

P.S
A similar mix works with green apples and pears minus the garlic and about half the onion.
double the brown sugar.


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

i open jug mine in a 5 gal bucket NO seal on it you had gas built up it stinks win you are pickling i mix all garden stuff in together and we like it allot i put lots of garlic in mine no sugar verry little water mostly salt and vinegar and all the vegeys they make allot of water so less is good


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Magus said:


> chill after its cool enough to touch.in three weeks you should have some zesty, crunchy turnips.


Does 'chill after its cool enough to touch' mean fridge or just a cool place?

I'm going to try this recipe this fall. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe try and bring them down to room temperature (so its cool to the touch) and then put it in the mason jars so that the vapors have some time to dissipate and then pressure can it? What do you guys think?

Sorry I've been so unresponsive, got a new job and been keeping me really busy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I use a fridge, makes them crunchier.


----------

